
Can Gamifying the Hiring Process Make It More Effective? - ktischhy2016
https://www.fastcompany.com/40422104/can-gamifying-the-hiring-process-make-it-more-effective
======
stephen_gordon
Hello! I'm Stephen - the Product Manager at JobFlare. We're really excited to
have just released JobFlare!

We built JobFlare because of a couple of problems that we saw in the hiring
process: 1) Job seekers (especially those new to the workforce) can easily get
overlooked by potential employers because they don’t have the right background
or experience 2) Employers are often inundated with resumes but don’t have a
way of seeing which candidates have the right cognitive abilities for the
opening 3) Job seekers are increasingly using mobile devices in the job search
process

We hope that JobFlare can provide a way for job seekers with strong cognitive
abilities to demonstrate their potential to employers and enable employers to
find candidates who might not traditionally be on their recruitment radar.

Here's a link to download the app: [https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1224641282?pt=118...](https://itunes.apple.com/app/apple-
store/id1224641282?pt=118605468&ct=HackerNews&mt=8)

We would really appreciate any feedback or thoughts!

Best, Stephen

~~~
maxerickson
How many people have you placed?

Do any companies use your system as a major piece of their hiring process, or
are you just lead generation?

~~~
stephen_gordon
@maxerickson - thanks for the comment!

Since JobFlare was only just released this month, there are no successful
placements yet and there are no employers within the app. Currently lists of
job openings are generated through a partnership with job board ZipRecruiter.

That said, we're excited for the potential in the coming months to connect
users with jobs based on their performance and profile --

Did that answer your question? Thanks again for the comment.

Best, Stephen

